# Video: Threading Using a Threading Clutch on the Grizzly G0602 by Jim Schroeder



## HMF (Feb 12, 2014)

[video=vimeo;84476330]http://vimeo.com/84476330[/video]


----------



## calstar (Feb 13, 2014)

Well....... no link to follow! Lilt to see it, Jim's posts are always excellent.


 Brian


----------



## DoogieB (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/20196-Threading-at-400-RPM


----------



## petersenonmain (Feb 14, 2014)

Nels said:


> [video=vimeo;84476330]http://vimeo.com/84476330[/video]


     That is disgusting, nobody should be able to cut threads that fast.  LOL   That just makes me sick to see the difference between your machine and me with 1917 16x84 South Bend.  That is a beautiful machine and maybe I will win the lottery and get one.  Congratulations for having such a versatile machine.   Your friend Duane Petersen
      .


----------

